# Frogbit care?



## Elassoma_sailor (Nov 10, 2013)

Is my frogbit doing fine??? I started out with 15...now I have 12 total (not all are shown in the photo). 
Is their anything I need to do? I feel like they are not going to thrive long term.
Their kept in a 10 gallon guppy aquarium refuge for the cold months. Until I transport the guppies back out in the outdoor pond when it get warmer outside.

I was hoping they could thrive in the ten gallon until they multiply and transport new plants in other aquariums. I am also thinking my guppies are eating the plants. Should I get more batch of this plant or look into a different floating plant?


----------



## NinHao (Feb 19, 2014)

They're from the amazon, and must be kept warm.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

They don't like water movement like all other floaters. And like ottther floaters, they are nutrient and light hogs.


----------



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

guppies just might be nipping the roots. I dont see any roots and thats odd because by now should have very long (10+inch) roots by that size
but as others said they do need alot of nutrients and light but they arent too picky, mine thrive with just nitrate and any flourescent light over the top of the tank if its at least 40watts of light. they could probably get away with even less light but I dont have any fixtures less than 40 so Idk 
if you're having trouble with frogbi you might try to switch to water spangles
I use them in my unlit 0 fert 10 gallon and they love it 
waterspangles and duckweed are the only floaters I can get away with giving minimal light and ferts 
the rest will rot, and fast


----------



## Elassoma_sailor (Nov 10, 2013)

Ras said:


> guppies just might be nipping the roots. I dont see any roots and thats odd because by now should have very long (10+inch) roots by that size
> but as others said they do need alot of nutrients and light but they arent too picky, mine thrive with just nitrate and any flourescent light over the top of the tank if its at least 40watts of light. they could probably get away with even less light but I dont have any fixtures less than 40 so Idk
> if you're having trouble with frogbi you might try to switch to water spangles
> I use them in my unlit 0 fert 10 gallon and they love it
> ...


Maybe I will try Salvinia minima then...shame I really do love frogbit. One point their root were almost 2 inches...My guppies must be eating the plants. I'm definitely seeing less Frogbit now. :angryfire


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Almost definitely a lack of lighting. Look how the old and new growth is deteriorating in patches. It isn't a nutrient issue or you'd see either old or new growth symptoms not both. Dying roots are also a symptom of light deficiency. 

Hard to make an exact comparison between your floating plant and a submersed grass plant, but have a look at this entry for light deficient Sagittaria, note the same sort of damage on your plants and on the Sag. http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=720

What lighting do you have? How long is it on for?

Do you keep Elassomas? If so what species?


----------



## Elassoma_sailor (Nov 10, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Almost definitely a lack of lighting. Look how the old and new growth is deteriorating in patches. It isn't a nutrient issue or you'd see either old or new growth symptoms not both. Dying roots are also a symptom of light deficiency.
> 
> Hard to make an exact comparison between your floating plant and a submersed grass plant, but have a look at this entry for light deficient Sagittaria, note the same sort of damage on your plants and on the Sag. http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=720
> 
> ...


I use a regular CFL light bulb...I keep it on every morning and sometimes at night until I sleep at midnight. No I don't keep Elasomas. I was one point going to keep evergladei species. :icon_wink

Im using this as my light source. http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart-60W-Equivalent-Soft-White-2700K-Twister-CFL-Light-Bulb-4-Pack-ES5M8144/100687000?N=5yc1vZbmat#specifications


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

What is the wattage of the spiral bulb? It is likely not enough for the tank, those types put out very little light compared with other bulb types. Can you add more lights to the tank, or better ones as a test?


----------



## Elassoma_sailor (Nov 10, 2013)

Zapins said:


> What is the wattage of the spiral bulb? It is likely not enough for the tank, those types put out very little light compared with other bulb types. Can you add more lights to the tank, or better ones as a test?


14W...so I would need a higher wattage?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, higher wattage, closer to the tank, more fixtures, or different lights entirely would all help.


----------



## Elassoma_sailor (Nov 10, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Yes, higher wattage, closer to the tank, more fixtures, or different lights entirely would all help.


Would around 20W be okay?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What brand of 14 watt cfls are you using? If they are mounted vertically above the tank, they should be producing more than adequate light for your floaters.

Edit: Go with the daylight CFL bulbs from Home Depot instead.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

If the floaters are not always directly under the bulbs which they don't look like they are then they wouldn't have enough light. These are full sun plants which means they need a lot more light than submersed plants do.

I'd put 2x 14w lights or 2x20w bulbs directly above your 10g tank for proper lighting (resting right on the glass top). 1x14w isn't enough and isn't spreading light evenly over your entire tank.


----------

